# What type of nails/ screws to hang 1/4 inch plywood



## sxn77 (May 6, 2009)

I'm building an indoor playhouse and had a question about hanging the siding on the 2x3 studs I used to frame the walls. 

I bought 1/4 inch plywood with a plan to hang it as siding on both the interior and exterior sides of the wall. The plywood is similar to this but "Purebond" is the brand name. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=1/4+inch+plywood&storeId=10051#.UQc8K_LWww8

What type and length of screws/ nails should I use to hang it on the studs? Alternatively should I use some other type of material as siding? I figured 1/4 inch was just the right thickness to not be too heavy, but solid enough to prevent a toddler from damaging it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not use it, to thin.
Use 3/8" sanded instead. Make sure it gets sanded before priming and painting.
For a better look check out the Smart Side paneling in the plywood area in Lowes.
One kick, fall, or punch and there's going to be a hole in it.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

if you do use it add a few horizontal blocks low in the wall to give the thin ply more strength. 4d common nails will work to install the ply...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would not use 4 penny nails. You are talking a 60-80 pound kid maybe jumping down on the slide. Last thing you want, is the whole contraption to fall apart and injure someone.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A slide???

The wood was supposed to be as siding or paneling for a playhouse as I read it.

+1 on the 3/8".

Dick


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

not 1/4" just for looks. If you were going to lay it on a flat floor as underlayment, it would lay flat.
If you hang it on studs as siding, will be to thin and floppy, will be bows in it.
You would spend many hours on your project, the 1/4" will not look right and just piss you off.
I would also go 3/8"


----------



## sxn77 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Yes, I was planning on using 1/4 inch plywood as siding for the walls (no slide). The floor I am using 3/4 inch plywood. I think everyone is right though about 3/8 inch. I picked up a 4x8 sheet of 1/4 plywood and it is kind of floppy. Considering I need to use more than one panel to cover a wall, bows would not be good. 

So 4d 1-1/4 inch common nails will work with 3/8 inch plywood? Does wood glue help also?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would use ring shanked siding nails.
Small head and there never going to pull out.


----------

